# whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2008)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/015224996146/3

Spam über wer-kennt-wen-Profile

"Uuuuups da bin ich nun und wenn ich schon mal hier bin
lass ich dir auch gleich eine Nachricht da alles andere
währ ja wohl auch frech oder *grins* Es ist immer sooo
schwierig sich auf Inetbörsen ein richtgies Bild von
jemanden zu machen  Also...Ich frag dich mal ganz
direkt.... Meinst du nicht auch das wir bei Gefallen
einfach mal etwas leckeres Trinken gehen können??Ich
überrumpel Dich gerade damit aber hast Du die Tage mal
Zeit für Kino oder was macht Dir so Spaß?..."

So wie von Sascha hier beschrieben

auch hier
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/015224972073

Mehr davon:
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/015/m
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/016/m
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/017/m

die deutschen Meldungen dort gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen...

Ein fleissiger Sammler ist hier
http://el-cario.de/?p=17


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2008)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

So was hab ich auch gekriegt.  Gerade heute ich wollte schon anrufen, aber Googeln ist wohl immer noch das Beste ;D


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2008)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*



> hallo na,
> Ich bin ich mal so eben über dein profil geflogen und
> dachte ich bin mal so frech und schreibe Dir !? *grins*
> Warum fragst du dich jetzt bestimmt ODER ? Na ja um
> ...





das hab ich heute bekommen !


----------



## DeadlyEvil (23 November 2008)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

google ist gut zum glück habe ich die nummer da ein gegeben das ist jetzt schon die zweite bei wkw


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

Was sagt eigentlich wkw dazu?

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/015224996146

Es geht auch ohne wkw
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01771781365
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/00491771781749
01771781749

Das interessante an diesen Nummern ist die auffällige Häufung solcher Meldungen unter 0177178xxxx


----------



## Mr. Tabasco (25 November 2008)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

Das habe ich bei wer-kennt-wen.de bekommen:

Wann:  	23.11.08, 03:40

hi



hallo na,
Ich bin ich mal so eben über dein profil geflogen und
dachte ich bin mal so frech und schreibe Dir !? *grins*
Warum fragst du dich jetzt bestimmt ODER ? Na ja um
ehrlich zu sein hätte ich schon Lust mehr über
dich zu erfahren, weiß aber nicht ob das nun auch auf
Gegenseitigkeit beruhen könnte und daher lasse ich es
einfach mal auf einen Versuch drauf ankommen, ob es dir
nun gefällt oder nicht *lach* Wie du schon sehen kannst
bin ich eine kleine freche aber ich habe auch meine
guten Seiten *zwinker* bin einfach ich...offen,
ehrlich, humorvoll und liebenswert wenn ich das mal so
von mir behaupten darf *frechgrins* bin nun ca. ein
halbes Jahr Single und möchte jemanden kennen lernen
der nicht nur auf der suche nach einem einfachen
Abenteuer ist sondern suche ich nach einem MANN der es
sich auch vorstellen kann sich zu binden. Es ist leider
nicht leicht das passende Gegenstück zu finden aber die
Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt !! Wie sieht es mit dir aus ??
Suchst du etwas festes zum verlieben oder gehörst du zu
denen die eher ein Abenteuer für sich bevorzugen ??
Magst du dich bei mir melden 015224972073...!! Wir
können doch mal schauen wie es für uns beide passt oder
spricht da etwas dagegen ?? Fast hätt ich´s vergessen
ich bin die Nele
Ps und wenn du mehr wissen möchtest, würde ich mich
freuen, wenn Du den nächsten Schritt machen würdest


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2008)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

alles an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden, damit wenigstens mal klar wird, was da abgeht. Mutige Leute mit Wegwerf-Simkarten können mal probieren, welche Premium-SMS sich da meldet.
Vielleicht mal Vodafone fragen, wem die Nummer gehört...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01771781390

würde mich am liebsten jetzt gleich mit dir treffen!  wie siehts bei dir aus? bin aber leider nur bei meiner schwester online und muss jetzt los! meld dich doch schon mal auf meinem handy 01771781390 dann können wir weiterquatschen und was verabreden! gib meine nummer aber bitte nicht weiter! also bis gleich! *fg* lieben gruss franzi.

konnte deine mail irgendwie nicht richtig lesen! wann hast du zeit für ein sexdate? texte mir einfach auf mein handy 01771781390 kuss franzi

freut mich das du schreibst. würde am liebsten jetzt gleich losvögeln.  hab leider noch etwas zu erledigen und komme daher heute nicht mehr online. danach kanns aber direkt losgehen!? schreib mir doch schon mal auf mein handy 0177 / 1781390 dann können wir uns direkt verabreden. lieben kuss franzi

lass uns einfach direkt was übers handy ausmachen. ist mir hier zu umständlich und bin auch nicht mehr lange am computer 0177/1781390 schreib mir ne nachricht aufs handy. freue mich auf dich! küsschen franzi

Freue mich das du schreibst! Meld dich bitte gleich bei mir auf dem Handy ich muss leider los! Schreib mir am besten ne Nachricht. Hier meine Nummer 0177-1781390 Wann würde es dir denn heute mit einem Treffen am besten passen? In ner Stunde hätte ich Zeit *frechesgrins* Also bis gleich! LG Franziska

OH MAN WIE SOLL ICH ZARTES WESEN DENN DIESE MAIL-FLUT BEWÄLTIGEN???  WENN DU ES WIRKLICH ERNST MEINST UND DICH JETZT AUCH GLEICH DEMNÄCHST MIT MIR TREFFEN WILLST ZUM VÖGELN DANN SCHREIB MIR BITTE DIREKT NE NACHRICHT DAMIT ICH BESCHEID WEISS (0177)1781390 KANN EINFACH NICHT AUF JEDE NACHRICHT EINZELN ANTWORTEN SORRY! ALSO BIS GLEICH AUF MEINEM HANDY. VIELE LIEBE GRÜSSE FRANZI



> Diese Handynummern nennt man auch Langnummern die Rufnummern die alle mit 0177178 anfangen sind Block rufnummern und gehören zu E-plus und dieser Rufnummern Block gehört zum Technischen Anbieter
> 
> mobileview AG
> Airport-Center Hamburg
> ...



bekannt seit 2004 (!)
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=29459&highlight=0177+178#post29459


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2009)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

was passiert denn da???
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/0037091005482/3



> hallo leute, mir ging es grade eben genau so (schreibe mal ein deutsch, da die meisten betroffenen offensichtlich aus deutschland kommen)
> 
> 1. ein anruf in abwesenheit (handy) mit +37091005482, hab mir erst nix gedacht.
> 2. 10min später erneut, ich bin rangegangen und siehe da, es war meine mutter die von ihrem festnetztelefon anrief. verbindungsqualität war jedoch sehr schlecht. wir haben es nochmals ausprobiert und wieder erschien die gleiche nummer.Sie hat D-Telekom und ich habe D1.
> ...



für die Nummern gibt es Verdienstmöglichkeiten...
premiumtlc.com/Lithuania-1/


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2009)

*0037091005482*

hallo,

das zitat von aka-aka ist von mir. an dieser stelle vielen dank, dass du es hierher kopiert hast.
hat jemand von euch ne idee wie das geht.

ich muss mein statement auch nochmal korrigieren:

ich halte es doch für möglich, dass das problem bei der telekom zu suchen ist. 
zum einen sind immer mehr t-com kunden "opfer" dieser nummer und zum anderen habe ich sowohl mein smartphone, als auch die telefonanlage meiner eltern intensiv gecheckt bzw. checken lassen. ohne resultat.

sofern einer von euch ne mögliche erklärung hat, würde mich diese brennend interessieren.

mfg
thomas


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: whocallsme.com - interessante Beiträge*

cross-selling nennt RTL2 es, wenn plötzlich die Callcenterdrücker klingeln 

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01805878739


----------

